
Show HN: Browsertime, bringing popcorntime to your browser with webtorrent - KeizerDev
https://github.com/KeizerDev/Browsertime
======
chirau
I have installed this, but it doesn't work, I can't play anything(there is no
play option, its just a movie page with a description). I can't search for
anything, there are no series. How is this popcorntime in a browser?

------
DuckyC
Someone finally did it. I had this idea when WebTorrent first came out. This
is great!

~~~
KeizerDev
Hi, you still can contribute. It is not really working at the moment but we
are somewhere!

~~~
brudgers
What is the status?

~~~
KeizerDev
Check out the README

------
tym0
yts/yifi is over so what do mean by "Get movies from yify/yts api endpoint."?
Is it yts.ag?

